# Pictures ok my cats and dogs...



## nathalie (Dec 7, 2014)

Lulu , Dora , zouzou et Tsuki


----------



## nathalie (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Erythrone (Dec 7, 2014)

Si mignons! So cute! Very nice family pictures!

Is the "white dog" a "loulou de Poméranie" (pomeranian)?


----------



## nathalie (Dec 7, 2014)

Yes It is ! 12 years old


----------



## Rick (Dec 7, 2014)

That's a lot of cuteness


----------



## Migrant13 (Dec 7, 2014)

Whether orchids or pets, you're pictures are stunning! Love the furbots and the not so furry one too.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 7, 2014)

That is quite a menagerie!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 7, 2014)

Too cute.


----------



## abax (Dec 7, 2014)

Aaahh Nathalie, you like your furry (well, one non-furry) friends in multiples
too. I'm with you on lots of good critter friends. I love them all, but the
black cat is mesmerizingly beautiful.


----------



## nathalie (Dec 8, 2014)

What is "furbots "?
Thanks all


----------



## bcostello (Dec 15, 2014)

The little black dog is a heart melter.


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 16, 2014)




----------

